# Can I get longer inseam pants and just hem them?



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

If a certain type of pants I like are out of stock except for ones with a longer inseam, can I order the longer inseam and have them hemmed? Or is the crotch going to be significantly longer too?


Thanks


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

Evening Cajunking,

I would suppose that if the pants are a regular rise instead of a long rise you should be fine. If they are a long rise, you might run into some fit issues.

Cheers,

David


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Sir,
Yes you may order them and have them hemmed. If the waist or bottom need also be taken in or adjusted, that is also possible. None of those things are necessarily expensive nor beyond the skill of young lady of the 1930's. Certainly within the skill set of some professional in your locale.
Really, we could learn to do these things ourselves were we willing to engage in the practice that will result in the skill we wish to have. Though, it is probably not really cost-effective to do so. However, it does make one feel accomplished to assail some problem and find and implement a solution.
In the movie Anthony Hopkins' character says, "What one man may do; another may do."--David Mamet.
Let us know how you fare, sir.
Thank you for the question,
rudy


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dba said:


> Evening Cajunking,
> 
> I would suppose that if the pants are a regular rise instead of a long rise you should be fine. If they are a long rise, you might run into some fit issues.
> 
> ...


+1. :thumbs-up:

Think that's pretty much the whole story.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

Appreciate the quick and informative responses! 

Have a good night, yall.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

That's pretty much my standard practice when buying pants.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I always do this. I get 34" length unhemmed and my alterations tailor takes care of it. The rise will be a separate measurement anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

You can take them up but how well it works depends on the shape of the leg and how much you need to shorten them by. If this was MTM you wouldn't just shorten a standard pattern but cutting off the bottom few inches.

Matt


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

matthelliwell said:


> You can take them up but how well it works depends on the shape of the leg and how much you need to shorten them by. If this was MTM you wouldn't just shorten a standard pattern but cutting off the bottom few inches.
> 
> Matt


To build on this point, depending on how drastically the leg tapers, buying a longer inseam and then hemming it shorter could leave you with a much wider leg opening than you wanted.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

On the other hand, if - instead of casual pants - these were dress pants or suit pants, they would be sold unhemmed, with the people who made them having no idea how long or short they were going to wind up.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Starch said:


> On the other hand, if - instead of casual pants - these were dress pants or suit pants, they would be sold unhemmed, with the people who made them having no idea how long or short they were going to wind up.


Starch,
Yes, exactly, and whatever is necessary or requested may be accomplished by a skilled person. Many times one may have an item delivered that is not perfectly what was preferred. That does not mean that it is not going to provide good service if one may take appropriate actions. (How many times have any of us paid for hemming, cuffs, break, waist, sleeve adjustment or jacket narrowing at some point only to have the work fail upon any use or stress? And How often have we paid hundreds of extra charges for work that was substandard and not able to handle the intended purpose for the item?} It seems that this is not a matter without substance for discussion. Certainly, one has paid for pants and for alterations that then failed to stand under ordinary and expected use. My alterations tailor would say, "Yes, this kind of stitch always fails." And that can only indicate that the seller of the suit did not care how well the purchase actually performed in practice. Never a good sign.
Jeans are very well able to be altered to whatever you may wish the fit to be and the cut you would prefer. Cotton, having been pre-shrunken, dyed, and ordered to your size and taste is still very able to accept alterations of length, waist, whatsoever is your pleasure. Ladies do this at their pleasure as a usual and customary practice. They anticipate the price for the alteration when they make the purchase in the first place.
If it were my pleasure to alter something, it would be my objective to ask someone who knows the people that are able in my area to accomplish the thing that was my intent. Do that.
Almost anything is possible, but actions have their measure of responsibility.
It is my great pleasure to reside in Albuquerque New Mexico and have access to whatever one may desire close at hand for the prudent shopper.
YMMV, and regards gentle persons, and good evening.
rudy


----------



## div25sec9 (Mar 5, 2012)

what kind of nonsense is this? Most of it makes no sense, the rest is not relevant to the original question.



RM Bantista said:


> Starch,
> Yes, exactly, and whatever is necessary or requested may be accomplished by a skilled person. Many times one may have an item delivered that is not perfectly what was preferred. That does not mean that it is not going to provide good service if one may take appropriate actions. (How many times have any of us paid for hemming, cuffs, break, waist, sleeve adjustment or jacket narrowing at some point only to have the work fail upon any use or stress? And How often have we paid hundreds of extra charges for work that was substandard and not able to handle the intended purpose for the item?} It seems that this is not a matter without substance for discussion. Certainly, one has paid for pants and for alterations that then failed to stand under ordinary and expected use. My alterations tailor would say, "Yes, this kind of stitch always fails." And that can only indicate that the seller of the suit did not care how well the purchase actually performed in practice. Never a good sign.
> Jeans are very well able to be altered to whatever you may wish the fit to be and the cut you would prefer. Cotton, having been pre-shrunken, dyed, and ordered to your size and taste is still very able to accept alterations of length, waist, whatsoever is your pleasure. Ladies do this at their pleasure as a usual and customary practice. They anticipate the price for the alteration when they make the purchase in the first place.
> If it were my pleasure to alter something, it would be my objective to ask someone who knows the people that are able in my area to accomplish the thing that was my intent. Do that.
> ...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Since my military service has left me with one leg 3/4" short, buying unhemmed trousers is a necessity. Even with my normal lifts on that side I still can't be sure of a correct inseam any other way.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

div25sec9 said:


> what kind of nonsense is this? Most of it makes no sense, the rest is not relevant to the original question.


I think you need to give RM Bantista a little more respect. He's been here a while longer and is a perfect gentleman in all my interactions with him.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

div25sec9 said:


> what kind of nonsense is this? Most of it makes no sense, the rest is not relevant to the original question.


Division 25, Section 9:

What makes even less sense is lack of manners. During your two week suspension, consider the following:

1] Do you really want to be a member here?
2] Are you willing to invest in a book on the subject of manners?

If the answers to 1] and 2] are "yes", your suspension will end in 14 days. If not, you will have earned a Section 8.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

div25sec9 said:


> what kind of nonsense is this? Most of it makes no sense, the rest is not relevant to the original question.


Yo, what was up with that? Thank you for moderating, Mr. Kabbaz.


----------

